# Suche Free Raumplaner/Raumbuchung für meinen Verein



## hdsf (9. Juni 2005)

BITTE HILFE von Cracks,

ich suche seit geraumer Zeit ein PHP-Script Raumplaner für meinen Verein um die Halleneinteilung Online zu stellen. Da wir ein kleiner Verein sind mit vielen Abteilungen wäre das wirklich eine große Hilfe. Das Skript von User Madmax2600 habe ich gesehen aber bei der Installation erhebliche Probleme gesehen. Leider konnte mir bei diesem Problem auch keiner helfen. 

Wäre nett wenn ich was von euch hören würde

hdsf


----------



## _voodoo (9. Juni 2005)

Was hat "PHP Crack" sein damit zu tun, nach einem Script zu suchen?

http://www.google.de
http://www.hotscripts.com


----------



## hdsf (9. Juni 2005)

Weil ich keiner bin und im google kein freescript gefunden habe. Ihr habt da vllt mehr erfahrung als ich. auch bei hotscripts habe ich gesucht aber nichts ordentliches gefunden.

hdsf


----------



## BlackLove2005 (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

was für Probleme hast du denn bekommen wo du User Madmax2600 installiert hast. Kann ja sein, dass wir dir dabei auch helfen können!

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## _voodoo (9. Juni 2005)

Wir haben mehr Erfahrung im Script suchen? Dem möchte ich widersprechen :suspekt: 

p.s.: Falls es dir missfallen ist; wir stehen mehr drauf konkrete PHP-Problem zu lösen
als faulen Menschen die Arbeit beim Suchen abzunehmen


----------



## hdsf (9. Juni 2005)

hi blackLove,

ich bekomme die Tabellen nicht in mein mysql datenbank
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Error: The iconv module, which provides PHP support for Unicode, is not installed on your system.

Unicode gives MRBS the ability to easily support languages other than English. Without Unicode, support for non-English-speaking users will be crippled.

To fix this error, do one of the following:

Install and enable the iconv module.
On a Windows server, enable php_iconv.dll in %windir%\php.ini, and make sure both %phpdir%\dlls\iconv.dll and %phpdir%\extensions\php_iconv.dll are in the path. One way to do this is to copy these two files to %windir%.
On a Unix server, recompile your PHP module with the appropriate option for enabling the iconv extension. Consult your PHP server documentation for more information about enabling iconv support.

Disable Unicode support by modifying config.inc.php and setting the variable $unicode_encoding to 0. If your MRBS installation is on a shared host, then this may be your only option.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## kle-ben (9. Juni 2005)

Hi!
Meinst du nicht das ein bischen mehr Info nötig ist
Wie soll dir denn so jemand helfen. 
Du könntest zum Beispiel mal die Tabellenstrucktur
und die Fhelermeldung posten, bevor dir jemand was
dazu sagen kann. 

Gruß Benny


----------



## kle-ben (9. Juni 2005)

Hm  
Bevor ich geposted hab waren bei mir nur die ersten beiden 
Zeilen von dir zu lesen.... sorry


----------



## hdsf (9. Juni 2005)

ich hab das Script
http://www.php-free.de/Detailed/673.html 
genommen und finde das Demo schon beeindruckend (weil es free ist).
leider ist keinerlei Installationsroutine dabei aber jede menge tabellen die ich irgendwie in meine datenbank bekommen muss


----------



## hdsf (9. Juni 2005)

hab noch was gefunden. mit der beschreibung [ http://mrbs.sourceforge.net/INSTALL.html ] könnt ihr vllt was anfangen - ich nicht viel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juni 2005)

Die Anleitung sieht fuer mich recht ausfuehrlich aus. Hab die jetzt nicht genau gelesen, nur kurz ueberflogen, aber sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus.

Die Fehlermeldung besagt uebrigens, dass uebrigens in Deinem PHP was fuer den Einsatz dieser Software fehlt.


----------



## hdsf (9. Juni 2005)

Und was kann ich dafür machen das es tauglich ist


----------



## _voodoo (9. Juni 2005)

Lies doch mal durch was du da gepostet hast, steht doch 1A drin wie du vorgehen sollst!


----------



## hdsf (10. Juni 2005)

Ja für dich mag das ja klar seine, aber ich bekomm das nicht hin.
Helf mir doch bitte!


----------



## hdsf (12. Juni 2005)

hallo_voodoo,

wenn möglich bitte ich Dich mir zu helfen. Ich bin nunmal nicht so bewant wie du. Darum hab ich ja in diesem Forum um Hilfe gesucht und keinen Spott erwartet. Ich hoffe auf deine/eure Hilfe


----------



## _voodoo (12. Juni 2005)

> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Error: The iconv module, which provides PHP support for Unicode, is not installed on your system.
> 
> Unicode gives MRBS the ability to easily support languages other than English. Without Unicode, support for non-English-speaking users will be crippled.
> ...


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## hdsf (12. Juni 2005)

Tja voodoo ich sehe du verstehst mein problem nicht. ich verstehe die error-meldung eben nicht und das ist mein problem.
vllt ein wenig im detail von Dir so das ich es auch verstehe


----------



## _voodoo (13. Juni 2005)

Bin ich (oder das Baord) hier die Übersetzungshilfe?! Ich denk doch eher nicht :-( 

Such dir 'nen Kollegen der der fit in Englisch ist und lass es dir übersetzt - wobei ich
ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen kann wie man heutzutage gar kein Englisch kann


----------



## Moritz123 (13. Juni 2005)

Die Fehlermeldung besagt nichts anderes, als das dir das PHP-Modul "inconv" fehlt.
Diese musst du nachinstallieren, was allerdings ohne Root-Zugriff auf den Server bzw die php.ini(Steuerungs- und Konfigdatei von PHP) nicht möglich ist.
Solltest Du keinen Root-Zugriff haben, wende dich an deinen Webhoster, ob er das Modul nachinstallieren kann oder dich auf einen Server legen kann, der das Modul unterstützt.


----------

